# Miami: Brickell and Downtown – Manhattanization



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful skyline...Miami is one of the few American cities that keeps on building scrapers.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great skyline which keeps on growing. love you pics.


----------



## LP87 (Jul 11, 2016)

Very nice thread, Miami needs super tall buildings to approach of NYC.


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Stantec-Designed Project Under Construction in Midtown Miami



> Globally recognized consulting, architecture, and design studio Stantec has envisioned another highrise addition to Midtown Miami, a 28-storey rental building currently under construction at 2901 and 2951 NE 1st Avenue. Launched by Atlanta-based multifamily developer Wood Partners, the two-acre site is giving way to a 389,700-square-foot project called Midtown 8.


Aerial Images Capture Two Eminent Miami Highrises



> Two major Miami residential towers of 64 and 53 storeys were recently the subject of aerial flyovers that give outsiders a look at the city's skyscraping ambitions. While Aria on the Bay and Brickell Flatiron lie on opposite sides of the downtown core, and are currently at different stages of construction, both developments appoint local architects to the scene, and unsurprisingly, feature balcony-laden exteriors that lend a sense of rhythmic motion to the facade.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Miami


----------

